
Your Browser Is the Most Important App You Have–Make Sure You Use the Right One - schwinn
https://www.wsj.com/articles/your-browser-is-the-most-important-app-you-havemake-sure-you-use-the-right-one-1537707600
======
schwinn
>In my testing, I found surprising differences. To test how much each browser
taxes my system, I loaded the same 10 sites on each browser and watched them
gorge on my MacBook’s RAM. Chrome, a notorious resource hog, took up the most
memory, with Safari and Opera close behind. Firefox, though, required 30% less
RAM than Chrome to run the same stuff.

>Among mobile browsers (which I tested on an iPhone XS and a Google Pixel 2
XL), the differences were smaller. Surprisingly, in every single case, _mobile
browsers outperformed their desktop counterparts._ They’re faster to load
pages, able to crunch through more intense web apps and generally just better
browsers.

